# كيفية صناعة احماض البطاريات



## zak24 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

ممكن مراحل صناعة حمض بطارية السيارة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ليس هناك اية مراحل ببساطة تحضير حامض كبريتيك بتركيز 30 % الى 33 %
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## جوال نت (25 نوفمبر 2010)

نفس ماذكر اخونا نبيل عواد الغباري 

لكن الأفضل اذا كان البطاريات 12 فولت يكون نسبة تركيز الحمض 33%

واذا كانت البطاريات 24 فولت 35% الى 37% 


وبمعنى اخر اذا كان حمض الكبريتيك الي عندك نسبة تركيزه 98% ارجع خففه بالماء لين تحصل على النسبه المطلوبه 


وبالنسبه لطريقة قياس التركيز جهاز بسيط قيمته 10 ريال سعودي او 15 جنيه مصري تحصله عند محلات قطع الغيار وهو غالباً يستخدمونه كهربائيين السيارات لقياس تركيز اسيد البطاريه 


واي خدمه تحت امرك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين جدا"على المناقشه


----------



## سان سان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sweet boy660 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور على الموضوع


----------



## muath aldalan (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم : هذا الجهاز يستطيع قياس تركيز حمض الكبريت العالي ام لا


----------

